# Lead ammo question



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I recently got a set of TBG match bands for 3/8 and 7/16 ammo. I also got some round 44cal lead from my dad that I really like to shoot because it seems a little more forgiving on my catchbox. It is a little bigger and heavier than the 7/16 but doesn't shoot bad with the bands. What would be a better round lead match for these bands (36 or 40cal)? Or do I need to go with something else.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Storm! I shoot the same set of bands on my natty and I shoot both! 45 cal. round ball for just about everything but I will shoot 36 cal. when shooting a lot at catch box! 36 cal. just shoot a little faster and flatter!

Hope this helps!!

Fwv2


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------

